
Diversity in Open Source Is Even Worse Than in Tech Overall - lancefisher
https://www.wired.com/2017/06/diversity-open-source-even-worse-tech-overall/
======
golem324
That's outrageous. It's time to force some diversity and ban straight white
men from contributing.

